# Moving to Bohol anyone knows?



## steger13

Hello every one!

I'm new in this forum and have some question about Bohol. I am moving there in November maybe December, i never been there only been in manila but from what i seen and read online Bohol seam to be the place i want to be,

I like to know, is it better to go there and drive around to find a place to live or finding one online first? I'm looking to be on Panglao and looking for a house near the beach and not to expensive about §200 a month. I don't care about night life i just like to be able to go to see a movie once in a while and get something to eat in restaurant. just a simple relaxing life going to beach and visiting Bohol on a motorcycle

I will do my business from the internet so i will need to have internet connection too.

so anyone knows about Bohol and what you think? 

thank you to all for reading.

steger


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Life In The Islands*



steger13 said:


> Hello every one!
> 
> I'm new in this forum and have some question about Bohol. I am moving there in November maybe December, i never been there only been in manila but from what i seen and read online Bohol seam to be the place i want to be,
> 
> I like to know, is it better to go there and drive around to find a place to live or finding one online first? I'm looking to be on Panglao and looking for a house near the beach and not to expensive about §200 a month. I don't care about night life i just like to be able to go to see a movie once in a while and get something to eat in restaurant. just a simple relaxing life going to beach and visiting Bohol on a motorcycle
> 
> I will do my business from the internet so i will need to have internet connection too.
> 
> so anyone knows about Bohol and what you think?
> 
> thank you to all for reading.
> 
> steger


Hi Steger and welcome,

Moving and living here is far different than any place that I know of. Far from being like Hawaii etc and is far behind times in most ways that really count.
I hope you will read many of the threads here on life in the Philippines and take them as fact.
I would strongly advise you to not move to any part of this country unless or until you have spent as much time here as a visitor first. Get over the novelty of the place and see it without the "tourist glasses" first. To say the Philippine is a wild and dangerous place would be a gross understatement. 
The Bohol area you are thinking of going is beautiful to be sure but is quite removed from modern life that you are use to and even farther removed from adequate, *safe* medical care if it should ever be needed. If by chance you are going with a local girl to live there, however you met, be careful. Think with your head and not your heart.
Safety issues aside, things like restaurants as you mention could be a far cry from what you are expecting. Internet as well as electric power in the country is far from reliable. Have you checked out what it takes to stay in this country? A visitors visa can be renewed every two months for up to two years. Problem is, where are you going to have it renewed every two months in Bohol? Does immigration have an office there that will do that for you? If not, that means a trip to Manila every two months to renew. This can be a great place to live *IF* you have all needed information and have spent enough time here first to know for sure this is the right place for you. If not, it can be a death trap from more possible sources than you could ever imagine. Take your time and be very sure first; your life can depend on it...

PS. For housing, wait until you are here to locate a place. Do not send money, even a deposit for an apartment or house in advance. Chances are it does not exist or would be unsuitable upon personal inspection. Also, even if a receipt is given or mailed to you, the owner could claim they never got the money. It's not worth the risks.
It should be noted here that foreigners can not own property in the Philippines. Even if married, property must be in the name of a Philippine citizen.


----------



## steger13

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi Steger and welcome,
> 
> Moving and living here is far different than any place that I know of. Far from being like Hawaii etc and is far behind times in most ways that really count.
> I hope you will read many of the threads here on life in the Philippines and take them as fact.
> I would strongly advise you to not move to any part of this country unless or until you have spent as much time here as a visitor first. Get over the novelty of the place and see it without the "tourist glasses" first. To say the Philippine is a wild and dangerous place would be a gross understatement.
> The Bohol area you are thinking of going is beautiful to be sure but is quite removed from modern life that you are use to and even farther removed from adequate, *safe* medical care if it should ever be needed. If by chance you are going with a local girl to live there, however you met, be careful. Think with your head and not your heart.
> Safety issues aside, things like restaurants as you mention could be a far cry from what you are expecting. Internet as well as electric power in the country is far from reliable. Have you checked out what it takes to stay in this country? A visitors visa can be renewed every two months for up to two years. Problem is, where are you going to have it renewed every two months in Bohol? Does immigration have an office there that will do that for you? If not, that means a trip to Manila every two months to renew. This can be a great place to live *IF* you have all needed information and have spent enough time here first to know for sure this is the right place for you. If not, it can be a death trap from more possible sources than you could ever imagine. Take your time and be very sure first; your life can depend on it...
> 
> PS. For housing, wait until you are here to locate a place. Do not send money, even a deposit for an apartment or house in advance. Chances are it does not exist or would be unsuitable upon personal inspection. Also, even if a receipt is given or mailed to you, the owner could claim they never got the money. It's not worth the risks.
> It should be noted here that foreigners can not own property in the Philippines. Even if married, property must be in the name of a Philippine citizen.


thank you for your reply,
ahh i see, but you seam to make a big deal about safefty? i mean i live in manila for 9 month and never go in truble even walking alone in the city so why would it be bad in a smaller city? and you know that usa, england and france are the 3 most crme contry then is other but philippines is number 44..so i think its pretty safe there  im not to worry about that anyway but thanks. and ok i see about the housing ok i will do that then. yes i have a GF but she is from manila so i hope she will falow me to Bohol 
thanks again
PS where do you live in philippines?


----------



## ungaknunap

Steger,

I think you'll love living on Bohol. It is a beautiful island with beautiful people.

I would suggest that your girlfriend be the one to contact the owners of a rental apartment in person. As a Filipina, she will get a much lower monthly rent than you as a foreigner will.

Personally, I would stay away from Panglao Island if you're not looking for nightlife. It is nice to live within 30-40 miles of Tagbilaran. I prefer a quiet town such as Valencia, on the south coast. You can still catch a jeepney or bus or van into Tagbilaran for shopping. The internet is very good in Valencia. There are quite a few ex-pats in the Garcia-Hernandez area, if that's your kind of thing. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Living Here*



steger13 said:


> thank you for your reply,
> ahh i see, but you seam to make a big deal about safefty? i mean i live in manila for 9 month and never go in truble even walking alone in the city so why would it be bad in a smaller city? and you know that usa, england and france are the 3 most crme contry then is other but philippines is number 44..so i think its pretty safe there  im not to worry about that anyway but thanks. and ok i see about the housing ok i will do that then. yes i have a GF but she is from manila so i hope she will falow me to Bohol
> thanks again
> PS where do you live in philippines?


If you have lived here that long then you understand about the safety issues and yes, it is a big deal as human life has little value here. But again, with nine months of living here under your belt you should do fine. Do keep us posted on how you do with the move.
We live in a very small town two hours north of Manila.


Gene


----------



## Asian Spirit

*The best price*



ungaknunap said:


> Steger,
> 
> I think you'll love living on Bohol. It is a beautiful island with beautiful people.
> 
> I would suggest that your girlfriend be the one to contact the owners of a rental apartment in person. As a Filipina, she will get a much lower monthly rent than you as a foreigner will.
> 
> Personally, I would stay away from Panglao Island if you're not looking for nightlife. It is nice to live within 30-40 miles of Tagbilaran. I prefer a quiet town such as Valencia, on the south coast. You can still catch a jeepney or bus or van into Tagbilaran for shopping. The internet is very good in Valencia. There are quite a few ex-pats in the Garcia-Hernandez area, if that's your kind of thing.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi and welcome to the site. Yea that is a very good idea to have the GF or asawa take care of monetary issues where possible. My wife does that on almost at daily basis. Saves not only money but frustration as well -Hahaha.
Thanks for jumping in here with a bit of more local information.


Gene


----------



## steger13

ungaknunap said:


> Steger,
> 
> I think you'll love living on Bohol. It is a beautiful island with beautiful people.
> 
> I would suggest that your girlfriend be the one to contact the owners of a rental apartment in person. As a Filipina, she will get a much lower monthly rent than you as a foreigner will.
> 
> Personally, I would stay away from Panglao Island if you're not looking for nightlife. It is nice to live within 30-40 miles of Tagbilaran. I prefer a quiet town such as Valencia, on the south coast. You can still catch a jeepney or bus or van into Tagbilaran for shopping. The internet is very good in Valencia. There are quite a few ex-pats in the Garcia-Hernandez area, if that's your kind of thing.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thanks for your reply where do you live in bohol too? why should stay away from Panglao Island is it bad area? 
thanks


----------



## steger13

Gene and Viol said:


> If you have lived here that long then you understand about the safety issues and yes, it is a big deal as human life has little value here. But again, with nine months of living here under your belt you should do fine. Do keep us posted on how you do with the move.
> We live in a very small town two hours north of Manila.
> 
> 
> Gene


thanks for reply, ahh i see, yes i know what you mean but i just keep out of truble and stay away from it.
will keep in touch 
thanks


----------



## Guest

*Living in Bohol*

Hi There,

I'm originally from Canada, and live now in a small town maybe 30 minutes outside of Tagbilaran. My wife and I originally moved to Bohol 3 years ago (she is from here). I can provide a lot of insight regarding living here as a foreigner. 

There is an abundance of local food here, but if you want anything other than filipino cuisine, I hope you or your girlfriend can cook it (foreign food in any restaurant is pretty terrible). But shopping for ingredients can also be quite harrowing. The two main grocery stores (BQ Mall and Island City Mall) are extremely limited. You can find cinema in both of these places. 

You should definitely stay in a hotel for a week or so until you find a place to live. I would strongly suggest NOT renting anything that you have not walked around in or where you have not checked out the area.

You can get semi-decent medical and dental treatment here, but for anything substantial, should go to Cebu (a 2-hour ferry trip). 

There is not much in terms of night life. Very quiet in fact. If you and your wife enjoy that sort of thing, again you should visit cebu.


We used smart services internet before, and had problems with it almost weekly. We've now been using globe connection for over a year, and have had no connection problems, though speed is sometimes an issue.

If relaxing is your thing, then I think you will enjoy living in Panglao. Just do not expect much in terms of decent food (though they have local seafood which they will grill for you, but at like 4 times the cost you would pay if you grill it yourself).

You mentioned that you do internet work. Can we chat a bit about this? I also do some computer work, clients are in canada and usa. Maybe we can talk more about this. 

Thanks, and good luck with your move. Buzz me any time you may have questions.

Jack


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Good Information*



jstevens2127 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm originally from Canada, and live now in a small town maybe 30 minutes outside of Tagbilaran. My wife and I originally moved to Bohol 3 years ago (she is from here). I can provide a lot of insight regarding living here as a foreigner.
> 
> There is an abundance of local food here, but if you want anything other than filipino cuisine, I hope you or your girlfriend can cook it (foreign food in any restaurant is pretty terrible). But shopping for ingredients can also be quite harrowing. The two main grocery stores (BQ Mall and Island City Mall) are extremely limited. You can find cinema in both of these places.
> 
> You should definitely stay in a hotel for a week or so until you find a place to live. I would strongly suggest NOT renting anything that you have not walked around in or where you have not checked out the area.
> 
> You can get semi-decent medical and dental treatment here, but for anything substantial, should go to Cebu (a 2-hour ferry trip).
> 
> There is not much in terms of night life. Very quiet in fact. If you and your wife enjoy that sort of thing, again you should visit cebu.
> 
> 
> We used smart services internet before, and had problems with it almost weekly. We've now been using globe connection for over a year, and have had no connection problems, though speed is sometimes an issue.
> 
> If relaxing is your thing, then I think you will enjoy living in Panglao. Just do not expect much in terms of decent food (though they have local seafood which they will grill for you, but at like 4 times the cost you would pay if you grill it yourself).
> 
> You mentioned that you do internet work. Can we chat a bit about this? I also do some computer work, clients are in canada and usa. Maybe we can talk more about this.
> 
> Thanks, and good luck with your move. Buzz me any time you may have questions.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack,

Good to have you here. That was a great post with information on your area. So may tourists going there but we never seem to get good info. 
I did have to remove the email address from your post but as soon as you have made five posts, you should be able to use the private messaging service to contact other members to exchange contact information. Also at that time, you will be able to upload and post photos. So please post some good photos of your area for us all to see.


Thanks,

Gene


----------



## Solarshoji

Visas can be extended in Tagbilaran at the Immigrations office. You may stay up to 16 months and then you must receive permission from immigrations to stay past that but you MUST leave after two years if even for overnight somewhere.
After having been incountry for 6 months, you will be required to have an Alien Registration Card. Not so expensive but renewable every year. To leave the Philippines after having been there for 6 months, you must procure an exit clearance from immigrations to leave. Can't be done in Tagbilaran. First time, I went to Cebu which meant a taxi, ferry ride, taxi, photos, fee, got shook down for a bribe albeit a small one, and same expenses to get home. I learned to bypass all this by going directly to the cashier window inside the airport in Manila. Pay for your exit clearance and proceed directly to booth number one bypassing the long line for exiting.


----------



## seram

Hi Steger13,

"ahh i see, but you seam to make a big deal about safefty? i mean i live in manila for 9 month and never go in truble even walking alone in the city so why would it be bad in a smaller city? and you know that usa, england and france are the 3 most crme contry then is other but philippines is number 44..so i think its pretty safe there im not to worry about that anyway but thanks."

Wow mate, I am astounded by this reply to Gene. 9 months living in Manila and no trouble has given u a false sense of security. 

"why would safety be such a problem in a small city"...So simple..It is because you will stand out like dog balls... A Rich Foreigner in a small Baranguy... Foreigners living in the Phils for 20 years have been found murdered in the Province...

Anyhow.... I hope it all works out well for you because getting out of Manila can only be a good thing for your health and savings...cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Safety*



seram said:


> Hi Steger13,
> 
> "ahh i see, but you seam to make a big deal about safefty? i mean i live in manila for 9 month and never go in truble even walking alone in the city so why would it be bad in a smaller city? and you know that usa, england and france are the 3 most crme contry then is other but philippines is number 44..so i think its pretty safe there im not to worry about that anyway but thanks."
> 
> Wow mate, I am astounded by this reply to Gene. 9 months living in Manila and no trouble has given u a false sense of security.
> 
> "why would safety be such a problem in a small city"...So simple..It is because you will stand out like dog balls... A Rich Foreigner in a small Baranguy... Foreigners living in the Phils for 20 years have been found murdered in the Province...
> 
> Anyhow.... I hope it all works out well for you because getting out of Manila can only be a good thing for your health and savings...cheers


I agree for sure. Enough can not be said about safety issues for foreigners in this country. Some people seem to have the luck of the Irish. Others have to learn the hard way, and still many others learn and pay with their lives.


Gene


----------



## c_uk

seram said:


> Hi Steger13,
> 
> "ahh i see, but you seam to make a big deal about safefty? i mean i live in manila for 9 month and never go in truble even walking alone in the city so why would it be bad in a smaller city? and you know that usa, england and france are the 3 most crme contry then is other but philippines is number 44..so i think its pretty safe there im not to worry about that anyway but thanks."
> 
> Wow mate, I am astounded by this reply to Gene. 9 months living in Manila and no trouble has given u a false sense of security.
> 
> "why would safety be such a problem in a small city"...So simple..It is because you will stand out like dog balls... A Rich Foreigner in a small Baranguy... Foreigners living in the Phils for 20 years have been found murdered in the Province...
> 
> Anyhow.... I hope it all works out well for you because getting out of Manila can only be a good thing for your health and savings...cheers


I say good luck to Steger. I'm sure crime do happen but shouldn't paint the fear we have on others.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Crime*



c_uk said:


> I say good luck to Steger. I'm sure crime do happen but shouldn't paint the fear we have on others.


It's not so much fear as it is people coming here and for whatever reason, are more trusting than they would be in their home countries. This is a dangerous 3rd world country and people need to realize this and take appropriate steps to protect themselves. Those that do not will pay a price...


----------



## c_uk

Gene and Viol said:


> It's not so much fear as it is people coming here and for whatever reason, are more trusting than they would be in their home countries. This is a dangerous 3rd world country and people need to realize this and take appropriate steps to protect themselves. Those that do not will pay a price...


I understand we all have to be sensible regarding safety and need to exercise common sense. Surely, it can't be that bad if there are many people wanted to retire there.


----------



## c_uk

c_uk said:


> I understand we all have to be sensible regarding safety and need to exercise common sense. Surely, it can't be that bad if there are many people wanted to retire there.


I mean it can't be that bad if there are many people wanting to retire there. All the best to those who are there and to those who wanted to be part of the Filipino culture.


----------



## seram

You can retire there with the best intentions and still get in trouble... Read this...regards

KILL IAN | Harry The Horse


----------



## c_uk

seram said:


> You can retire there with the best intentions and still get in trouble... Read this...regards
> 
> KILL IAN | Harry The Horse


Thanks for the links Seram- some interesting read there and I'm not speaking of kill bill


----------



## Little swede

Hi I lived in Bohol for a while. Panglao is a partyplace and probably not what you are looking for, however, visa renewal is not a problem there and there are lots of good and also very good restaurants there. As far as blackouts (no electricity), there are some but not nearly as bad as Bantayan or Camiguin just to name a few. Myselfe, I am aiming for CAgayan de oro. For a few reasons, fairly good hospitals,airport,good grocerystores,and probably the cheapest place in the Philippines.


----------



## Guest

Solarshoji said:


> Visas can be extended in Tagbilaran at the Immigrations office. You may stay up to 16 months and then you must receive permission from immigrations to stay past that but you MUST leave after two years if even for overnight somewhere.
> * After having been incountry for 6 months, you will be required to have an Alien Registration Card. Not so expensive but renewable every year.* To leave the Philippines after having been there for 6 months, you must procure an exit clearance from immigrations to leave. Can't be done in Tagbilaran. First time, I went to Cebu which meant a taxi, ferry ride, taxi, photos, fee, got shook down for a bribe albeit a small one, and same expenses to get home. I learned to bypass all this by going directly to the cashier window inside the airport in Manila. Pay for your exit clearance and proceed directly to booth number one bypassing the long line for exiting.


Yesterday, after being here 59 days, I went and did a 1 month visitor visa extension and was told I had to have an Alien Registration Card. Total cost to stay 1 more month= P6834. and had to have a discussion with the cashier to get my correct change. According to her, change out of P7000 should be P66. 
A question: Is the Philipinnes government trying to discourage tourism with these exorbitant visa fees?


----------



## Asian Spirit

Munchie said:


> Yesterday, after being here 59 days, I went and did a 1 month visitor visa extension and was told I had to have an Alien Registration Card. Total cost to stay 1 more month= P6834. and had to have a discussion with the cashier to get my correct change. According to her, change out of P7000 should be P66.
> A question: Is the Philipinnes government trying to discourage tourism with these exorbitant visa fees?


Every country has their own set of fees for tourist and or immigration visas. Actually, the Philippines is less than many other countries. The frustrating part here is not so much the fees as having to keep renewing all the time. Pain in the tail.


Gene


----------



## Guest

Gene and Viol said:


> Every country has their own set of fees for tourist and or immigration visas. Actually, the Philippines is less than many other countries. The frustrating part here is not so much the fees as having to keep renewing all the time. Pain in the tail.
> 
> 
> Gene


Yes, the constant requirement to renew visa and is no chump chance over a period of time. I'll definitely be going the 13a route from here on....Would have done it now except they take their own sweet time to come up with the registered marriage certificate.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Munchie said:


> Yes, the constant requirement to renew visa and is no chump chance over a period of time. I'll definitely be going the 13a route from here on....Would have done it now except they take their own sweet time to come up with the registered marriage certificate.


Yea, I did that years ago and so glad I did. Now it runs less than $10.00us per year and still never have to leave. In my opinion, it's worth the initial outlay of $$$ for sure.
Hmmm-I'm starting to feel like a native here after so long-Hahaha!! Besides--being married really makes it "more fun in the Philippines."


----------



## JR1975

Hi there Steger13, 
I am from Bohol, and now and expat here in Australia. I am happy with your plan to stay in Bohol.
I know more facts than anybody in this forum because I am a Boholano. The place you are trying to stay is a Paradise. I will also planning to stay there once I retire from my work here in Australia. My parents place is located in Loboc, around 20 kms from Panglao. One of the best beach in Philippines Panglao by far compare to Boracay. Good


----------



## albert2005

Hi Stevens, where are you from in Canada? what are the best area to rent a house also a good cheap place to stay for one week while looking for a house 

salamat
Albert

Hamilton, Ontario


----------



## SMUSA

Hello,
I am moving to Tagbilaran on November 27th with my GF. We found a new home in the <Snip> subdivision which is located in a wooded natural area just outside the city limits in Bool, yet only a quick shuttle ride to town. 
i am from USA and GF from Phils. Eventually we may buy a house, but for now renting is the best option to give us time to make a more permanent decision. 

Hope to meet other xpats and learn about social events and functions in the area. 

Scott


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952

steger13 said:


> Hello every one!
> 
> I'm new in this forum and have some question about Bohol. I am moving there in November maybe December, i never been there only been in manila but from what i seen and read online Bohol seam to be the place i want to be,
> 
> I like to know, is it better to go there and drive around to find a place to live or finding one online first? I'm looking to be on Panglao and looking for a house near the beach and not to expensive about §200 a month. I don't care about night life i just like to be able to go to see a movie once in a while and get something to eat in restaurant. just a simple relaxing life going to beach and visiting Bohol on a motorcycle
> 
> I will do my business from the internet so i will need to have internet connection too.
> 
> so anyone knows about Bohol and what you think?
> 
> thank you to all for reading.
> 
> steger


Steger,

My wife, daughter and I live in Tagbilaran City, Bohol. Bohol is the tenth largest island in the Philippines. Tagbilaran is the largest city and the capital of the province of Bohol. You can live in Panglao, but the prices there are higher for rent and food. There are many nice beaches there. You can live much cheaper in Tagbilaran City and you are a 15-30 minutes from the beaches in Panglao. There are many restaurants and two malls in Tagbilaran. Let me know if I can help you in anyway. <Snip> Richard


----------



## pagbati

*Paglao’s Tourist Touts*



steger13 said:


> thanks for your reply where do you live in bohol too? why should stay away from Panglao Island is it bad area?
> thanks





JR1975 said:


> Hi there Steger13,
> I am from Bohol, and now and expat here in Australia. I am happy with your plan to stay in Bohol. I know more facts than anybody in this forum because I am a Boholano. The place you are trying to stay is a Paradise. I will also planning to stay there once I retire from my work here in Australia. My parents place is located in Loboc, around 20 kms from Panglao. One of the best beach in Philippines Panglao by far compare to Boracay. Good


Steger 13, my wife and I spent about 3 weeks in Bohol earlier this year, 5 days of that in Panglao. We went there because we had been on the road for a while and felt it was time to catch up some quality beach time. We were fortunate enough to source some very pleasant, quiet accommodation, located about 100 metres from the beach. The beach itself was stunning, a lovely white sandy beach with palm trees and all the trimmings. That was the good news. 

The downside is that Panglao really is a tourist spot. Great if that’s what you’re looking for. Our problem was that as soon as we stepped outside the resort gates, we were constantly accosted by touts selling their wares. It was virtually impossible to walk along the street, or the beach for that matter, for 20 metres without being bombarded by Filipinos touting for business. We faced a never ending barrage of, _“MamSir, you want tour, chocolate hills, massage, a lift, you want taxi, you want scooter hire, etc., etc., etc ……….” _ Look, we know these guys have got to make a living but the constant harassment was just way OTT. Panglao was certainly no paradise for us and we shall definitely give it a 'wide berth' in future. There are just too many other nice places in Bohol to see, to put up with that sort of nonsense. As is so often the case, as soon as you move away from the tourist spots, you find the ‘real Filipino’ people and as others have already mentioned, you find a beautiful island with beautiful people. That’s what the Philippines is all about for us. Like so many things in life, we all enjoy different things. At the end of the day, you sometimes have to check the place out for yourself.


----------



## Loafer

Hiya Newbie here, I'm also thinking of moving to Bohol/Panglao soon, lots of informative stuff on here, that has answered many of the questions that I had... thanks all for that.
I have one question regarding motorbike hire, most bike hire websites on Panglao quote 400-500 php per day (for a one month rental) for a basic scooter. Are there any long term bike rentals there which offer a better price for monthly hire ? also what price is a half-decent second-hand one to buy. ie 100cc, 3 years old, 20,000k
Cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit

Loafer said:


> Hiya Newbie here, I'm also thinking of moving to Bohol/Panglao soon, lots of informative stuff on here, that has answered many of the questions that I had... thanks all for that.
> I have one question regarding motorbike hire, most bike hire websites on Panglao quote 400-500 php per day (for a one month rental) for a basic scooter. Are there any long term bike rentals there which offer a better price for monthly hire ? also what price is a half-decent second-hand one to buy. ie 100cc, 3 years old, 20,000k
> Cheers


Bike rental rates are going to depend mainly on where you are in the Philippines. Angeles City could be a bit higher than other areas but I do know they have many rental agencies.

Your best bet is to wait until you are here. Then inquire with the front desk of your hotel to find the best place(s) around. 
For whatever reason, vehicles of all types seem to maintain their resale value. This is true when buying or even re-licensing one. That said, your best bet is to buy new just to be sure you don't end up stranded with a broken bike somewhere.


----------



## fmartin_gila

mabrouk said:


> Like so many things in life, we all enjoy different things. At the end of the day, you sometimes have to check the place out for yourself.


The best advice and the answer to so many query's about so many different things that are brought up on this forum. 

Fred


----------



## hogrider

Loafer said:


> Hiya Newbie here, I'm also thinking of moving to Bohol/Panglao soon, lots of informative stuff on here, that has answered many of the questions that I had... thanks all for that.
> I have one question regarding motorbike hire, most bike hire websites on Panglao quote 400-500 php per day (for a one month rental) for a basic scooter. Are there any long term bike rentals there which offer a better price for monthly hire ? also what price is a half-decent second-hand one to buy. ie 100cc, 3 years old, 20,000k
> Cheers


Welcome

I did rent a motorcycle whilst visiting Panglao last year, but I'm sorry I don't remember the price. There are several rental places close to the beach and it's not so expensive.

You should be able to pick up a Honda Wave 125cc or similar for that price.
This is a useful website to check out ph.priceprice.com

Cheers


----------



## JRB__NW

mabrouk said:


> The downside is that Panglao really is a tourist spot. Great if that’s what you’re looking for. Our problem was that as soon as we stepped outside the resort gates, we were constantly accosted by touts selling their wares. It was virtually impossible to walk along the street, or the beach for that matter, for 20 metres without being bombarded by Filipinos touting for business. We faced a never ending barrage of, _“MamSir, you want tour, chocolate hills, massage, a lift, you want taxi, you want scooter hire, etc., etc., etc ……….” _ Look, we know these guys have got to make a living but the constant harassment was just way OTT. Panglao was certainly no paradise for us and we shall definitely give it a 'wide berth' in future. There are just too many other nice places in Bohol to see, to put up with that sort of nonsense. As is so often the case, as soon as you move away from the tourist spots, you find the ‘real Filipino’ people and as others have already mentioned, you find a beautiful island with beautiful people. That’s what the Philippines is all about for us. Like so many things in life, we all enjoy different things. At the end of the day, you sometimes have to check the place out for yourself.


It sounds to me like you were staying in Alona Beach, the touristy part of Panglao. Alona beach IS NOT Panglao. It is one specific location that is crammed with resorts and tourist traps. I just wanted to point out for others who may read this thread that there is a lot more to Panglao than Alona Beach. It is a small island, but having bicycled around the island several times, I have seen many nice, quiet areas, and beaches, with resorts that are peaceful.


----------

